# Cattleya violacea



## ChrisFL (Sep 29, 2009)




----------



## Paphman910 (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow! My jaws just dropped! Very beautiful flowers!

Paphman910


----------



## e-spice (Sep 29, 2009)

Wow - what a beauty.

e-spice


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 29, 2009)

Paphman910 said:


> Wow! My jaws just dropped!



...right beside mine!

Makes me want to grow Catts!

Lovely photo, also.


----------



## mkline3 (Sep 29, 2009)

That is amazingly fantastic!!!


----------



## Yoyo_Jo (Sep 29, 2009)

Superb! :drool: Great photo as well.


----------



## Paul (Sep 30, 2009)

One of my favorites, I love it a lot!!
good job this is not the easiest one to grow


----------



## biothanasis (Sep 30, 2009)

Great photo of a gorgeous trio of flowers!!


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Sep 30, 2009)

Lovely flowers and photo. Thanks for the look!


----------



## toddybear (Sep 30, 2009)

stunning photo of a stunning cat!


----------



## Faan (Sep 30, 2009)

Stunning!


----------



## Ernie (Sep 30, 2009)

Awesome photography there! 

-Ernie


----------



## orcoholic (Sep 30, 2009)

A beaut.


----------



## streetmorrisart (Sep 30, 2009)

Incredibly beautiful.


----------



## ChrisFL (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks everyone!


----------



## fbrem (Sep 30, 2009)

Paphman910 said:


> Wow! My jaws just dropped! Very beautiful flowers!
> 
> Paphman910



my reaction exactly, this is very nice

Forrest


----------



## Hera (Oct 1, 2009)

Wow, my jaw is on the floor. Beautiful blooms. How big is the plant?


----------



## goldenrose (Oct 1, 2009)

:clap: :drool: WOW WOW WOW :drool: :clap:


----------



## JeanLux (Oct 4, 2009)

EXCELLENT pict. of those 3 beauties!!!! Jean


----------



## cnycharles (Oct 4, 2009)

very nice!


----------



## andre (Oct 7, 2009)

*Love it*

I have two clones of this plant.... I got one Fro Equagenera Orchids, and a 4N one from Orchid web. I was in Naples Florida and say one in a greenhouse and it was the finest example of that species that I have seen yet.
I hope that when I get these to flower they will look as good as yours.
Any Cultural tips?
Cheers,


----------



## ChrisFL (Oct 7, 2009)

andre, 

They like to get very very warm during the day (high 80's or higher, as long as you don't burn the leaves), and they need a LOT of water, especially when they are putting out new roots from the new growth. They also need lots of air at the roots, so if you pot them, use a loose, airy media. I have about 9 or 10 different violacea plants and they are all in unglazed clay pots with NZ sphagnum moss. NZ sphag works for me because my humidity stays around 60%, so it dries out at a perfect rate. I use Dynamite time release 13-13-13 and water them twice a week. Don't over-love them. They grow pretty well this way so far. Here is a new division made in August already making a second lead. 







The important thing is once you decide how to grow them DO NOT DISTURB. That is the fastest way to kill them.


----------

